# Order Recieved



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks, the first time i've used CleanandShiny and had superb service, as i have had from the other traders on here that i have used! Placed order last Tuesday night and got everything this mornin. The pakshak microfibers are super plush (and super bright:doublesho ) can't wait for the :buffer: to come now though!

Cheers guys!

Mick :thumb:


----------

